# Hamburg/Rissen Waldarbeiter gesucht (nach Sturm) ...



## crash24 (17. Januar 2015)

Moin!
Es geht um das Gebiet: Hamburg/Elbufer (Rissen). Hier kann man schön radeln und es gibt auch nette kleine Trails mit Kickern und Drops (für's Enduro/Freeride Training), ABER: nach dem letzten Sturm blockieren Baumstämme einige Trails. Diese lassen sich mit einer mittelgroßen Handsäge zersägen und zur Seite ziehen. Habe ich schonmal gemacht, doch diesmal sind es mir zu viele Baumstämme.
Wer könnte mir am nächsten Wochenende (24./25.1.2015) in dieser Angelegenheit helfen? Also: Säge einpacken, in den Rucksack damit und zum Meetingpoint radeln (Kreuzung: Rissener Landstraße, Sülldorfer Brooksweg). Dann fahren wir zu den betroffenen Stellen und machen den Weg frei. Mein Terminvorschlag: Sonntag, 25.1., 11 Uhr bis 13 Uhr.
Gruß
Crash24


----------



## Schlaftablette (3. April 2015)

Hallo Radfahrer in und um Hamburg! Hier in München haben wir dasselbe Problem mit den Orkanschäden. Da ich von hier aus nur schwer behilflich sein kann bei euch im Norden poste ich zumindest diesen kleinen Sägetip:

Ich habe mir eine sehr gute Klappsäge gekauft die ich jedem Trail-Enthusiasten sehr empfehlen kann.
Die Säge ist nicht ganz billig mit 37 € und hat eine Sägeblatt-Länge von 21 cm. Aber dafür ist sie eine der besten Sägen auf dem Markt die nicht so schnell stumpf wird, die nicht so schnell abbricht und tatsächlich den Vergleich mit einer kleinen Motorsäge nicht scheuen muß.
Ich schnitt damit in wenigen Minuten ca. 10 Stämme und Äste mit Stärken von 3 bis 12 cm durch wie Butter. Egal ob altes trockenes Holz oder frisches harziges Holz. Der Endgegner wartete dann kurz vor Ende des Trails an der Isar auf mich: ein alter Baumstamm mit fast 25 cm Durchmesser. Doch entgegen meiner anfänglichen Zweifel war es mit größerem Zeitaufwand und einigen Tricks sogar möglich dieses Monster zu erledigen: oben einen Keil herausgeschnitten. Dann von unten eingesägt. Und zuguter letzt von beiden Seiten links und rechts gesägt. Dann war er durch:





Die Säge wird nun nach den aktuellen Orkanschäden mein ständiger Begleiter auf den Touren sein, da sie zusammengeklappt perfekt in die Jackentasche oder in eine große Hosentasche passt.
Also falls jemand von euch eine gute Säge für schnelle Trail-Freiräumung oder für den Garten benötigt: *SILKY* lautet der Markenname den ich 100% empfehlen kann. Mein Modell: *Silky Super Accel 21* mit 7,5/30mm Zahnung. Gibt's übrigens nicht im Baumarkt, sondern nur im Internet (Amazon) oder in Profi-Gartenbau-Fachgeschäften zu kaufen.

Allzeit gute Fahrt auf freien Wegen wünscht euer Sägezahn vom Dienst aus München.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (4. April 2015)

Inwieweit musste da eigentlich aufpassen, dass so ein umgefallener Baum nicht unter Spannung steht und einen dann sofort anspringt? Bei uns im Süden liegen leider auch überall Bäume quer...


----------



## Schlaftablette (4. April 2015)

In der Tat.


----------



## mtblord (17. August 2015)

Hey ich wollt mich mal diese Woche auf die suche machen Wo man in Hamburg gut Downhill fahren kann, und ich würde mich freuen wen mir jemand sagen wo das genau ist, in Rissen.
Mfg Florian


----------



## rhnordpool (21. August 2015)

Falscher Fred. Frag mal nach bei "Biken im Hamburger Westen in den Blankeneser Elbhängen". Da hast Du am ehesten ne Chance Antworten zu bekommen.
Downhill in Hamburg ist aber eher n´Tick übertrieben. Kleinen Parcours gabs/gibts in Rissen in der Kiesgrube (südlich vom Parkplatz/Spielplatz und parallel zur Rissener Landstraße). Harburger Berge bietet eher Möglichkeiten.
An den Elbhängen ziwschen Rissen und Blankenese ist die Erosionsgefahr groß. Da kriegen Downhiller (die vielleicht auch noch eigene neue Tracks bauen) ziemlich schnell richtigen - berechtigten - Ärger. Aber für All-Mountain-Biker sind die Wege schon ein feines kleines Revier. Allerdings mit vielen Spaziergängern und Hunden. Blindes Bolzen ist daher auch nicht clever. Obwohl nur relativ wenige Biker unterwegs sind, hab ich sogar schon 2 Bikerzusammenstöße wegen hirnrissiger Fahrweise miterleben dürfen (mit vollgas in unübersichtliche Kurven).


----------



## crash24 (26. August 2015)

mtblord schrieb:


> Hey ich wollt mich mal diese Woche auf die suche machen Wo man in Hamburg gut Downhill fahren kann, und ich würde mich freuen wen mir jemand sagen wo das genau ist, in Rissen.
> Mfg Florian


Moin! Ich fahre ebenfalls gerne Downhill, wenn Du willst kann ich Dir das Elbufer/Rissen bei einer MTB-Session mal zeigen (ich wohne da in der Nähe). Meetingpoint wäre z.B. S-Bahn Station Rissen, Termin können wir klären.


----------

